# Diamond Dove beak?



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

I recently got a diamond dove from the pet-store which has a long curved beak. Can anyone tell me if i should cut it, and with what, and how much. I guess this means the dove is older? My other dove doesnt seem to mind he already tried mounting ; )


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

can yu post a pic??


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

Sure!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

it looks to me like he needs a trim, can you afford to take him to the vet for it?? the beak has a blood supply and it can be dangerouse to do it yourself if you've never done it before


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't have any nearby vets i would need to take a train for one. How much do u think it is?? There's a pigeon breeder 1 block away from me, maybe i can ask him to do it? Hes been doing it for years.


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

Where i live its very dense to birds. A poisoned baby hawk once landed in front of my house and died an hour later cause the people i called in for help decided not to come.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

it shouldn't cost alot but i would ask them how much first, i betcha the pigeon person could do it.
sorry to hear about the hawk, if he died in an hour the people who were going to come for him wouldn't have been able to save him either.
i'm a wildlife rehabber and people get mad at me sometimes because i can't come to pick up something, but i'm usually overloaded with birds and even leaving for an hour i would be neglecting the ones i allready have in my care.
i used to try to do it all, but it's just to hard and expensive, i'll help people with advice on how to get it to me or find someone closer to them, it a tough thing to do


----------



## gforceight (Jun 14, 2008)

Yea that makes sense, its a full-time being a rehabber. Im happy the hawk at least decided to land around me. Just unhappy someone would want to poison it. It seemed healthy when it landed but it didn't decide to fly off when i caught it, just run around. ANYWAY, ill def. see what i can do about the beak cause id imagine it makes it hard for the bird to eat. Thanks for the advice


----------

